# Sheetrock's Ultralight Mud



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

Not a fan of the lightweight muds, but I was wondering if this stuff fairs any better.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

5min Mud said:


> Not a fan of the lightweight muds, but I was wondering if this stuff fairs any better.


I have used it to skim after a wallpaper removal and really liked it for that. Haven't used it for taping but think it might be alright as topping. Really sands easy. One thing I found is if you add water and don't use it all the next time you stir it it's really runny.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

quit useing it after a couple of jobs,I would not recomend this mud for tapeing and the first 2 coats......drys really slow,does'nt seem to bond to paper tape and has a delayed shrink time for some reason...... my main reason is after coating my corners they were all getting a hair line crack :furious:.......went back to mid weight and no more hair line cracks.....if your just skimming out a wall its fine for that witch i have used it for and yes it does sand very easy. usg is the only mud i use so im not shure if the others are the same.


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

The company I work for uses 20 or 5 minute easy sand, almost religiously. I haven't had a pan full of mud from a bucket in quite sometime. When I did use buckets, though I either did everything in AP, or used the AP as taping mud and used mid weight for the rest. I'm pretty tempted to try USG's taping mud (yellow lid) for awhile, but I don't know if its worth the extra dollar :blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

5min Mud said:


> The company I work for uses 20 or 5 minute easy sand, almost religiously. I haven't had a pan full of mud from a bucket in quite sometime. When I did use buckets, though I either did everything in AP, or used the AP as taping mud and used mid weight for the rest. I'm pretty tempted to try USG's taping mud (yellow lid) for awhile, but I don't know if its worth the extra dollar :blink:


 Your info doesn't say your location, but since your using 20 minute and 5 minute I was wondering which part of Mexico you hail from????


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

Que?


We use 20 and 5 because we get a lot of simple stuff thats less then 20 sheets and can get the whole thing done in a day or 2. Anything bigger and I op for buckets.


But I do work with Hispanics though. :whistling2:


----------



## stevedgs (Oct 28, 2012)

*Temp protection*

We use it for temp / walls and protection that is coming down but has to be done over night works great and very small stuff that u dont want to come back much 
Steve


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

5min Mud said:


> The company I work for uses 20 or 5 minute easy sand, almost religiously. I haven't had a pan full of mud from a bucket in quite sometime. When I did use buckets, though I either did everything in AP, or used the AP as taping mud and used mid weight for the rest. I'm pretty tempted to try USG's taping mud (yellow lid) for awhile, but I don't know if its worth the extra dollar :blink:


 
Damn, you must be fast!


----------

